# wood ducks



## coon killer (Oct 4, 2007)

I have got wood ducks and mallards in my pond and I need some meat
so I need some tips on trapping ducks in conibears or leg traps or any home
made traps


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Trapping ducks in conibears or foothold traps because you need the meat? Yeah right. Do it the legal way and use a shotgun. Posts like yours do nothing but put a black eye on trappers and hunters alike.

LOCKED


----------

